# Canon 7D Metering



## snerd (Jul 29, 2013)

Okay, another rookie question. I can see the metering mode on the top LCD screen and we'll say its in Evaluative mode. However, if I'm looking through the viewfinder and decide to change it using the rear big and front small buttons, say from Evaluative to Partial, which I've learned how to do, but I look back at the LCD screen and it's still in full Evaluative mode according to the icon. Am I misunderstanding how these two relate? Or does the icon just stay the same on the upper LCD screen while the actual metering mode is manually changed? Or does this make any sense at all?


----------



## weepete (Jul 29, 2013)

Erm, you should see a circle with two semicircles for evaluative, the two semicircles for partial and the single circle for spot metering on the top LCD. If you change it through the quick menu button it should also change on the top. If not try using the metering mode and WB button

I'm not sure how you are doing it in the viewfinder though


----------



## snerd (Jul 29, 2013)

When looking through viewfinder, press top right-rear button, the magnifying glass. It pulls up the current metering mode onscreen. Use the little mini-button to the left of the shutter button to shuffle through the different modes.


----------



## snerd (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmmm....... perhaps I'm changing the Autofocus mode and not the metering mode this way? Back to the manual!


----------



## weepete (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah mate, only you are changing your AF point selection not the metering mode. AFAIK the metering mode can only be changed by either using the quick menu or the metering mode/wb button on the top. I'd also say the AF mode is changed by using the AF-Drive button between one shot, AI Focus and AI-Servo but I may be getting my terminology mixed up.

I can't find anything in the manual where you can change the metering mode through the viewfinder either (though it would be a usefull addition)


----------



## snerd (Jul 29, 2013)

You're right, it's the AF point selection I'm changing. Thanks.


----------



## weepete (Jul 29, 2013)

No worries mate, you might also want to know that there is a custom function to link your AF point with the metering mode or not (if I remember correctly) but note that the circle that appears in the viewfinder wil not change position with it (its always centred) even when you're linked.


----------



## MarshallG (Jul 30, 2013)

There's also a CF that will let you change the AF selection point using the joystick, without touching anything else. This is very useful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

